# Hintergrund bearbeiten mit Photoshop 6.0



## Mariee (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern einen weißen Hintergrund ähnlich gestalten, wie auf diesem Bild hier:

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/1661149/display/26428926

Ist das erst einmal generell mit Photoshop 6.0 möglich? Wenn ja, müsste ich mir dazu spezielle Hintergründe laden/kaufen etc?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
nein das ist mit PS 6 möglich.
Als erstes musst du einen Verlauf von grün nach weiß anlegen, dann malst du auf eine darüber liegende Ebene mit dem Pinsel und einem etwas dunklerem Grün noch ein paar Irritationen rein und legst hierauf einen starken Weichzeichner.
Die Schneeflocken kannst du auch mit einem Pinsel malen und gegebenenfalls mit dem Weichzeichner Unschärfe hinzufügen falls die Weiche Kante der Pinselspitze nicht gereicht hat.
Bitte denke daran alles auf Einzelebenen zu erstellen dann kannst du im Nachhinein noch etwas ändern. Z.B. die Position der Schneeflocken.

Falls du noch Fragen hast bitte Fragen .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mariee (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe das gestern mal ausprobiert, aber ich denke ich muss da noch eine Menge üben ;o)
Wie kann ich denn den Hintergrund unten auch spiegeln?
Das Problem ist, ich habe mein Danbo auch auf einer spiegelnden Fläche zu stehen, jetzt wirkt der Übergang vom Hintergrund zur Fläche jedoch sehr hart.
Weißt du was ich meine?


----------



## regurge (10. Dezember 2011)

zeig mal dein Bild das wir uns das besser vorstellen können


----------



## Mariee (12. Dezember 2011)

Das ist mein Bild:

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/1678282/display/26550603

ich denke aber, ich hab den Dreh raus. Ich habe jetzt einfach den unteren Teil auch mit einem Verlauf versehen, eben nur entgegengesetzt, siehe:

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/1678282/display/26570816

Ich habe da trotzdem noch eine Frage, ab welcher Photoshop Version, gibt es diese Brushes die aussehen wie Scheinwerferlicht, siehe hier:

http://www.phodana.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/bokeh.jpg

Ich arbeite mit Photoshop 6.0, einer sehr alten Version. Wenn ich bei Amazon schaue, bieten sie die neuere Version CS5 an, die soll aber knapp 900 Euro kosten. Soviel wollte ich nicht investieren.. Reicht denn für meine Bildbearbeitung Adobe Photoshop Elements 10? Ich mach das ja nicht professionell, nicht beruflich, sondern aus Spaß an der Freud


----------



## regurge (12. Dezember 2011)

der Hintergrundverlauf ist dir gut gelungen, jedoch würde ich die Spiegelung der Objekte noch verbessern indem du diese transparent auslaufen lässt mit z.B. einer Ebenenmaske.
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/3327-verlauf-nach-transparent.html

Auch mit höheren PS Versionen erhälst du keine solchen Brushes, es sind immer nur ein paar Standardpinsel dabei.  Am besten selber einen machen, oder auf z.B. deviantart einen suchen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
wie du solche Scheinwerfer hinbekommst steht auch auf der Seite als Tutorial von der du dieses Bild hast (http://abduzeedo.com/). Ich kann dir leider grad keinen direkten Link geben da scheinbar die Seite offline ist.

Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann dir leider grad keinen direkten Link geben da scheinbar die Seite offline ist.


Hier ist der Link zum Tutorial: http://abduzeedo.com/awesome-digital-bokeh-effect-photoshop
Und für den Fall das die Seite wieder nicht erreichbar sein sollte, hier der Link zum Video-Tutorial: http://vimeo.com/1796776

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

